# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Chaos Temple [close ups from a commission]

## J.Edward

A little pre-amble... Wasn't really sure where to put this, so I decided here, for now.
I recently finished up some work with a fellow Guild member, Steffen Brand.
He works for Ulisses Spiele, and he contacted me to work on some encounter maps for the Wrath & Glory starter set.
Wrath & Glory is a Warhammer 40k rpg being developed by Ulisses, with approval from Games Workshop.

I posted some close ups from the first map, Ork Workshop, the other week.
These are all from a 24" x 30" encounter map, which was bigger than I'm used to.
But it was fun to work on. This one particularly. I always liked the Realm of Chaos stuff for Warhammer and WH40K.
This temple is unusual as it incorporates all 4 of the chaos powers, which wouldn't normally be in the same space.
If money was no concern, I would have spent even more time and added even more crazy detail in here.
Warhammer chaos is fun to work on. ;P

Anyways, here ya go... Chaos Temple, underground
The Bloody way leading in...__________...Near Nurgle chamber...
 - 

Some Slaanesh atmosphere..._________...Closer to Khorne...
 - 

Entering Tzeentch chamber...

----------


## ThomasR

It's gorgeous and a masterclass in lighting  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing !

----------


## MistyBeee

Saw them this morning on IG and was about to comment when I told to myself I'll probably found them on the Guild  :Smile: 
I'm absolutely fan of the color identity and I admire how you played with the light, especially on the orange one. Wonderful ambiancy.

----------


## J.Edward

> It's gorgeous and a masterclass in lighting  Thanks for sharing !


Thanks Thomas  :Smile:  These maps really pushed my lighting abilities further.
It was definitely a good challenge.



> Saw them this morning on IG and was about to comment when I told to myself I'll probably found them on the Guild 
> I'm absolutely fan of the color identity and I admire how you played with the light, especially on the orange one. Wonderful ambiancy.


Thank you Beee  :Smile: 
The orange one is my standard dungeon lighting [open flame] and is usually my favorite to work with.
This map was interesting as I had to use light source colors I hadn't worked with before.
Some of them were more challenging that I would have thought.

----------


## Jaxilon

They look very pretty and I think they will capture the feeling of the environments quite nicely.

----------


## J.Edward

> They look very pretty and I think they will capture the feeling of the environments quite nicely.


Thanks Jax  :Smile:

----------

